# Steve Hill



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Steve will be playing the Rainbow Bistro in Ottawa on March 12. Steve won 4 Maple Blues awards this year. I have seen him a couple of times and he has a really good show. I highly recommend seeing him.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

He's got talent for sure but I wish we would be a little more original. Definitely a good entertainer too. 
I keep hearing about the Maple blues awards. Seems like everyone has one


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Coming to Kitchener March 9, 2016

http://centreinthesquare.com/not-yo.../?hq_e=el&hq_m=1048979&hq_l=2&hq_v=df80f1a70c


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

He will be in Ottawa at the Shenkman Arts Centre on March 11


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Saw him in October out here...fan-friggin'-tastic! Can't wait for him to come back.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Any other GCers going to Kitchener on Wed.?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish


----------

